
More than 35,000 mail-in ballots were rejected in Florida primary - fortran77
https://www.politico.com/states/florida/story/2020/09/17/more-than-35-000-mail-in-ballots-were-rejected-in-florida-primary-1317327
======
ethagknight
A couple questions/comments.

1) Why should an unsigned ballot be considered a vote? Why is it being
reported as though its conspiracy?

2) In a swing state, a random batch of ballots will likely be very tight, like
48/52 for either candidate, so 1.5% of the mail in ballots going uncounted
should be something like 1.5% times 4% of 2.5mm anticipated mail in ballots
means 1,500 critical swing votes in a state with nearly 10,000,000 voters..
well that seems like pretty strong results.

3) I always think, if that's the best the chaos monkeys can do, then I think I
feel pretty good about the process?

4) Is following the stated and simple rules that 98.5% of the other voters
managed to comply with, for the special dispensation of getting to vote
remotely really all that burdensome?

~~~
fortran77
> 1) Why should an unsigned ballot be considered a vote? Why is it being
> reported as though its conspiracy?

It shouldn't be counted. But it does show that there is some "unreliability"
in mail-in votes, in that people can't follow the instructions and forget to
sign it.

> as though its conspiracy?

Well, it is Politico

------
LatteLazy
The US has a problem because it let's States decide their own elections. But
then because of the electoral system, a few states decide the whole thing. Its
an invitation for small problems (or local corruption) to become an
(inter)national issue.

